

Foulab, Montréal's first hackerspace - mtw
https://medium.com/chronicles-of-montr%C3%A9al/foulab-montr%C3%A9al-s-first-hackerspace-590b5ec00151

======
jedberg
No, this was Montreal's first hacker space:
[http://notman.org](http://notman.org)

Foulab looks cool too, and I can't wait to check it out, but they should get
their story straight.

~~~
danukeru
notman is as much a hackerspace as noisebridge is a flower shop.

Also, we were running as early as October 24th 2008.

Here's a mini documentary about us which we went back in time to publish in
2009

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOTw_PkK_SU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOTw_PkK_SU)

~~~
jedberg
Ok, my bad. The article makes it sound like it just opened.

